# *wanted* generic showcase stock odin



## arden84 (Sep 8, 2011)

ok, i went full on dumb, and flashed ics on my showcase before i made a backup. I'm on choice wireless and cannot find an odin file that is completely generic. i have access to a completely stock showcase if anyone can tell me how to go about making a backup off of that without rooting it as it is on the shelf for sale and needs to be un-tampered with. any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Try this

http://db.tt/5nv6oJtw


----------



## arden84 (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome, thank you, I couldn't find a working link to that anywhere! You're a lifesaver!

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------

